
How much does Amazon love dogs? Just ask one of the 6,000 pups that “work” here - guessmyname
https://blog.aboutamazon.com/working-at-amazon/how-much-does-amazon-love-dogs-just-ask-one-of-the-6-000-pups-that-work-here
======
eduardoejp
I wonder if Amazon's dogs are as underpayed and overworked as the humans...

